# Game 7: San Antonio Spurs vs. Milwaukee Bucks [11-12-2008]



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*November 12th, 2008
7:00PM CT*

*TV: FSSW
Radio: 1200,1350*





*SPURS

AT

BUCKS*








*San Antonio Spurs*






































*Hill-Mason-Oberto-Duncan-Udoka

Injury Report:
Ginobili, Parker*





*Milwaukee Bucks *






































*Bell-Ridnour-Bogut-Jefferson-Mbah a Moute*

*Injury Report:
Redd *​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Spurs can't afford to lose to teams that they are better than with Parker out for a month and with the Ginobili injury.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Heres to a better shooting night.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

What are with these ticky-tack fouls the refs are calling in the third?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

After a great first half, a horrific second half so far.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Looks like the Spurs can't score in the 4th quarter.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Two great calls in a row by the refs! Especially the last one. Ime got pushed into Bogut, and I didn't even see it until the replay.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Two and1's in a row by Timmy!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

4 point it's looking better but stillkinda ehhh....
I can't believe we gave up that lead.....


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

FreeMason Jr. said:


> After a great first half, a horrific second half so far.


That's an understatement.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Duncan with a magical and1!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Duncan again! Spurs within 2 with 19.5 seconds left.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Wow... Bucks just got bailed out there...


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

That was no foul


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs shouldn't have been in the situation to begin with, but a phantom call when the Spurs had Bell trapped on the baseline probably just sealed the game for the bucks.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Findog for 3!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Bucks miss the second FT! Spurs within 2 with the ball!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

****. How the **** do you miss that


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

And Duncan misses the shot...


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Please miss RJ.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

****.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

**** x2


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Gotta lean into someone now. Come on. ****.....


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Bucks make both FTs. That's game.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

WTF was Vaughn doing? There's 3 seconds left and you dribble around like an idiot until the clock runs down? Someone please tell me why this guy got 20 minutes of playtime?


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

We need to work on shooting. Forever.


HOW COME WE CAN NEVER EVER EVER EVER WIN IN MILUAKE? EVER!? EVEN IN OUR CHAMPIONSHIP YEARS WE LOST 1-2 TIMES TO THEM DAMN NEAR ALWAYS!!!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

FreeMason Jr. said:


> WTF was Vaughn doing? There's 3 seconds left and you dribble around like an idiot until the clock runs down? Someone please tell me why this guy got 20 minutes of playtime?


I'd rather have that ******* Marbury. At least he's not senile.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

i agree about the marbury thing lol. vaughn just lost his mind at the end there but we would have lost the game anyways. TD was on fire in the 4th and he missed that open look =/


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Vaughn had 20 minutes too many.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

I wonder if we were to waive Vaughn would anyone would pick him up....


----------

